# CDR & CPD help for a Planning Engineer (civil)



## safaamamdouh (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey beautiful people as salaam alaikum, Im a planning and scheduling engineer working for Orascom in Egypt ( main contractor ). I wish to immigrate to Australia someday. I' m in the process of writing my CDR and CPD. Can someone here please send me ur positive CDR and CPD would be a huge favour. I want to use it as a reference and frame mine accordingly. I also assure u that I wouldn' t copy it as I' m aware of plagarism. I' m struggling to be honest. Finding it difficult to find words. Please let me know. thanks again. Any input would be valuable. I hope ul understand my situation. Safaa Mamdouh safaamamdouh24 (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## Bkhadka (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi there, If you are preparing for CDR then u should write 3 career episode of relevant work experience. I suggest u to write in your own words and follow EA guidelines. As far as CPD is concerned, it's one page and its not a big issue. Dont depend on consultancy for preparing your CDR, most of them just copy and paste. If u dont have an genuine work experience then it will be difficult. And u should also include reference letter from your employee. If you have practical knowledge then its not a big deal. U just need to know the format.


----------



## Jay7002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi bkhadka,

I have few questions regarding the CDR resume and CPD . Can you please answer them for me? I have posted a thread but as I'm running out of time to file the assessment so I'm requesting people here individually 

I'm in my last semester of my Masters in Business (Information Systems and ERP) and I have completed my Bachelor's in Mechanical Engineering in India. I'm planning to go for Engineers Australia assessment through CDR pathway for Professional Engineer as the role. I need some advice regarding the Resume and CPD. My questions are:

1) The only experience I have in engineering field is a one month training and a project completion in Coca-Cola plant. The rest of experience is a job in the university library and as a Business Analyst - Intern in a manufacturing company. Will it affect my assessment outcome if I mention all this in the resume and the CPD?

2) And regarding my Master's should I mention the title as it is or can it be written as Master's in Business (Majors in ERP) to highlight ERP as it is slightly related to manufacturing?

3) Does experience shown not related to engineering require any references or evidence of employment?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bkhadka (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi there, have you prepared your career episode, the important thing is skill assessment and it requires skills and experience gained in relative field. Sorry to say, but one months training is not counted as experience, as far as i m concern, it should be at least 12 months. And one months training is suitable to include in CPD. Regarding job in coca cola and business analyst, if it is technical related to mechanical- it counts, otherwise it wont. Because i have seen people including teaching experience ( in engineering) as work experience and got rejected. Mention the title as in educational transcript, majors not required. If your experience is not related to engineering then how you manage to write career episode. Provide your reference as per CDR.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Bkhadka said:


> And u should also include reference letter from your employee. If you have practical knowledge then its not a big deal. U just need to know the format.


Is the reference letter from employer mandatory? I don't remember reading it anywhere in the msa booklet.


----------



## Jay7002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi mithung,

No the reference letter is not mandatory. EA requires only evidence of employment for the work experience that you show either related to skills assessment or the basis for career episodes. The evidence can be in the form of a letter from the company stating the duties performed.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Jay7002 said:


> Hi mithung,
> 
> No the reference letter is not mandatory. EA requires only evidence of employment for the work experience that you show either related to skills assessment or the basis for career episodes. The evidence can be in the form of a letter from the company stating the duties performed.


For relevant assessment, offer letter stating all info will do is what I understand. Getting a letter from employer now is such a pain.

I have 9 years of experience in the relevant field. Will EA consider all 9 years or does it also reduce 1-2 years like ACS does?

By the way, what is your current status?


----------



## Jay7002 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm not sure about that but it is advised to show complete documentation as recommended in the booklet and finally it is up to EA to decide.

I have filed for assessment few days back and the status of the application is "Queued for assessment'" as per my portal.


----------



## mech254 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello,

You should maximize on content that shows your engineering competency as a mechanical engineer. If you worked as a business analyst, you may include this in your CV. However, if you have developed any career episode for your CDR based on this, you should consider developing another one. If you don't have a workplace project, you can develop an academic project and produce a career episode from it. 


<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*
Best regards,
Eng. Khan


----------



## mech254 (Feb 6, 2016)

*Hi*

Hello,

Try to be creative. If you haven't practically attended any symposium, conference, seminar, webinar, engineering talks etc., it doesn't mean that you will submit a blank CPD. If you do this, you will be preparing to be suspended by Engineers Australia for a several of months. Hope you get what I mean...do some research and produce your CPD.


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello,Did you apply as a civil engineer , because I am also a planning engineer (civil) and I am confused which assessment authority should I go to ??


----------



## safaamamdouh (Jan 12, 2016)

I applied as civil engineer, received positive outcome. Hope this helps.


----------



## lolomemo2020 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you for your replay,

may I ask you more questions ? 
did you mention your position or designation in the experience certificate as a planning engineer or civil engineer? 

Can we write it ( Civil Engineer-Planning) or something like that ?

2nd matter is the duties , should I mention my duties as a planner or a civil engineer ??

Thank you for your help


----------



## cs0201 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi Mech254,

Can I have your email address or any contact details, I have some querries regarding CDR.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Thanks


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Osamahaggag said:


> Thank you for your replay,
> 
> may I ask you more questions ?
> did you mention your position or designation in the experience certificate as a planning engineer or civil engineer?
> ...


Use the wording civil engineer-planning or civil engineer but not planning engineer


----------



## ahmed0572 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Safaamamdouh,
I have the same case as I'm graduated as a civil engineer and all my experience as planning engineer.
I think you have already complete the process, so please can you tell me which path you followed? EA accepted your experience as civil planning engineer?
Your answer will be very much appreciated.
Ahmed


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ahmed0572 said:


> Hi Safaamamdouh,
> I have the same case as I'm graduated as a civil engineer and all my experience as planning engineer.
> I think you have already complete the process, so please can you tell me which path you followed? EA accepted your experience as civil planning engineer?
> Your answer will be very much appreciated.
> Ahmed


Dear ahmed0.

Did you wrote and completed your CDR?


----------

